# Stone Fizz



## morbious_fod (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm doing some research on a brand called Stone Fizz for a possible future article, and I'm needing to verify it I have the right patent for the "frozen bottle" as mine only says Patent applied for on the bottom. I'm hoping someone owns one that might have the patent number or patent date on the bottom instead. I know that there is a 10oz Stoneware bottle out there as well, which might be how they sold syrup as the ounces are on the bottles I've seen, but the one I'm looking for is an aqua color glass 6oz bottle.

 I'm also having a heck of a time finding city directories for Chattanooga online, which is the town the brand was based in.

 I was introduced to this brand via a paper label when I first started collecting, and have always been curious about this soda with such a strange name. Google has yielded a few nibbles, but no real facts, I still have no clue as to what flavor it was aside from it being a green colored liquid according to a tin sign photo I found.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 17, 2013)

Would love a better photo of this sign, and one of those fountain glasses.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 17, 2013)

I have the trademark info, but no names of who was involved in the company.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 17, 2013)

A photo of the stoneware bottle from another thread from 2006 where the poster never actually got an answer to what he had.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 17, 2013)

The time frame for the company is from 1919, which it appears is their incorporation year, till between 1925 and 1930. They were incorporated in Deleware rather than Tennessee, but their home was in Chattanooga.

 Below is the style of bottle I'm needing the patent info on.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod


 
 Duh. I was wondering what flavor it was and that information was on the label. "A Wonderful Combination of Lime, Ginger, Lemon & other flavors added color" what a strange combo of flavors. Explains why it's green on the sign. I wonder what the "other flavors" were.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 17, 2013)

Digger Odell Question From 10/16/2005 ...

 http://www.bottlebooks.com/questions/oct2005/october_2005_questions__ask_digg.htm

 Subject: Stone Fizz Bottle 

 Date: 10/16/2005 3:18:45 PM

 I Found this bottle today says "Stone Fizz Company of America" near the bottom. On the bottom it says Patented April 16 21 How old, what might have been in it and where was it made? This one was found in Chattanooga TN Ebay showed one with a crack for buy now at $7. What do you think it is worth. Thanks, Dale Powell


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 17, 2013)

From 1972 J.L. Jones book ...

 [  Image 750  ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 17, 2013)

[  750 Text  ]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 17, 2013)

And this little tid-bit of information I thought was interesting ...

 (I've heard of "evolution" bottles before, but this is taking the term to a new level)  []

 http://xrl.us/bpzene


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> And this little tid-bit of information I thought was interesting ...
> 
> ...


 
 Man-o-man, Bob,

 You aren't kidding. A real _Inherit The Wind_ flavor. Could this be the "headquarters"?







 "Downtown Dayton, Tennessee, June 1925.

 In May 1925, a group of Dayton civic leaders met at F.E. Robinson's Drugstore (sign visible on right) and decided to challenge Tennessee's new statute against the teaching of evolution. One motivation for holding the trial in Dayton was to revive the town's flagging economy." From. See a better photo of the facade of Robinson's Drug here @ page 10: >>>HERE<<<. Did you note the word "Soda" painred over the window.






 There's this: "1	STONE FIZZ	 	119	C	 	TN	 	 	Yellow/Tan	Nm(M)" From Gono.com.






 Morb, I think this is a very worthy subject for study. Good luck on the ground. I'm looking forward to learning more.


----------



## bottleopop (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a Stone Fizz bottle.  Unfortunately for me, it does not have the cool writing up on the shoulder.  It has no writing except on the lowest part of the bottle looking pretty much the same as your bottle.  It says:
 PROPERTY OF
 THE STONE FIZZ CO.
 OF AMERICA
 on the bottom inch of the bottle on one side, and:
 6Â½ FLD. OZS.
 on the opposite side.

 Underneath the bottle, it says:
 PATENTED
 APR 26 21

 That design patent is D57672.
 It's a surface patent only.  The bottle is covered with thousands of warts, each smaller then a millimeter.  I see no evidence of the vertical lines shown in the patent's drawing; i guess they are an artist's rendering of a glass surface.

 It's a bit disappointing but not at all surprising that it had a paper label.  The spaces between the warts are designed to hold the glue, obviously.  Without its paper label, mine is incomplete.  It's about the only straight-side bottle in my collection.


----------



## madman (Oct 17, 2013)

HEY JOE ILL CHECK


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> And this little tid-bit of information I thought was interesting ...
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah that was the article that got me to thinking of doing my own article about the brand's history. This story would make a nice intro paragraph into the history of the brand.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  bottleopop
> 
> I have a Stone Fizz bottle.  Unfortunately for me, it does not have the cool writing up on the shoulder.  It has no writing except on the lowest part of the bottle looking pretty much the same as your bottle.  It says:
> PROPERTY OF
> ...


 

 Yeah that is the design patent I have. I just wanted to verify that the date on it matched what was on the bottle. There was apparently also another version designed by the same guy that I'm guessing didn't make the cut. Thanks.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 18, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The article states that the order was made to the Chattanooga office through one of their representatives who was on site in Dayton, most likely to promote the brand during the media blitz that was this trial.

 The Yellow and tan is the stoneware bottle, I would like to have one of those myself.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 18, 2013)

whoops


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 18, 2013)

Regarding names associated with Stone Fizz ...

 I found the following copy/pasted snippet view from a page in a 1925 "The Beverage Blue Book"

*Stone Fizz Co. of America (Mur-kin ...*

 I tried to find the rest of the entry but failed. So I'm not sure what *(Mur-kin ... * refers to other than other entries like it that were in (parenthesise) indicated a name. ???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 18, 2013)

P.S. ~

 I looked at the entry again and it's actually like this ...

 (Mur-
 kin

 It's a portion of an incomplete sentence so the dash indicates a drop-down continuation to the next line and probably reads 

 Murkin ...

 However, there might be more letters to the 'name' such as Murkins - Murkinze - etc. ???


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 18, 2013)

P.S. ~ P.S.

 I'm finding snippets from various sources but the names keep eluding me. Anyway, whoever was the President of the "Volunteer State Life Insurance Company" of Chattanooga was *also* the President of the "Stone Fizz Company of America" in Chattanooga.


----------



## LtlBtl (Oct 18, 2013)

I had a Stone Fizz from Roma Bottling Works Pittsburgh, PA. Unfortunately sold it quite a while ago so can't help with any patent info. One of those I wish I kept around and not just because of this thread.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 18, 2013)

That label sort of almost implies that they put labels on bumpy ripply textured deco bottles.
 That's something as a not so much collector would have guessed would be done.    [8|]
 Very interesting.Kind of chicken or egg thing?


----------



## bottleopop (Oct 18, 2013)

Well some of the bumpy/ripply textured decos are way too curvy for gluing paper labels onto them.  The textured type of hourglass NuGrape is an example.

 I don't collect straight-side bottles, but I assume they all had paper labels (?).  This Stone Fizz is sort of a hybrid situation in a patent sort of way.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 18, 2013)

First of all, if this 'short link' doesn't work the first time, close it and then try again ... it should work the second time.

 The Volunteer State, 1769-1923, Volume 4 ~ 1923

 http://xrl.us/bpzjnb

 I have tried several times to find the rest of this page and need help to determine who the *he* is that is being referred to. Last time I incorrectly said *he* was the President of the "Volunteer State Life Insurance Company - *he* was a Director. But, as you will see, *he* was also the President of the Stone Fizz Company. But who the heck was *he*?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 18, 2013)

And here's where I found ...

*Stone Fizz Company of America (Mur-
 kin*

 (Double-open if necessary)

 http://xrl.us/bpzjpd


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 18, 2013)

I did some experimenting and just discovered you can save Google Books snippets in the form of an image - so no more short links that drive me crazy.

 This is from the first link I posted about the President of the Stone Fizz Company of America. But I still don't know who *he* was. []


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 18, 2013)

And here's the ...

*Mur-
 kin ...*

 (By the way, I realize the *kin* cannot be seen here, but it does appear on my browser options when I initiate the search)


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 18, 2013)

Morb ~

 I have pretty much reached a dead-end on being able to find anything else related to Stone Fizz and hope my "*missing-links*" will be of some help. I'm sure there is a lot more out there to be found and wish you the best of luck with your article. 

 I thought this picture of a Roma Bottling Works ~ Pittsburg, PA. example was pretty cool looking as it really highlights the ice-blue color. (Although that could just be an optical illusion - and yet it is described as the "Frozen Bottle") []

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 18, 2013)

Lastly ...

 Here's exactly how it appears on the list of options when I did one of my searches ...

 ~ * ~

 The Beverage Blue Book, the Standard Directory, Buyers' ... - Page 287

 books.google.com/books?id=4jq3AAAAIAAJ

 1925 - â€ŽSnippet view - â€ŽMore editions
 1214 Fort St. â™¢NuGrape Bottling Co. (F. C. High- tower), 303 E. Main St. Orange-Crush Bottling Co. (Jones & Turner, props.), 1212 McCallie Ave. â™¢Purity Extract & Tonic Co. (Chas. Reif), 2nd and Broad Sts. Stone Fizz Co. of America (Mur- kin ...


----------



## bottleopop (Oct 19, 2013)

I believe that it's called a 'frozen bottle' only because of that surface on it, not any color (mine has no color).

 Lots of bottles have that frosty look as part of their design.  An obvious example is the Big Frosty bottles.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB


 

 I did some digging and finally found a continuation of page 234 which reveals the name ...

*Mr. Bishop*


----------



## epackage (Oct 19, 2013)

Here's another guy who had a ton of other "titles" who also worked for Stone Fizz, not sure if this is any help....


----------



## epackage (Oct 19, 2013)

In 1922 Cunningham was producing Stone Fizz bottles....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 19, 2013)

I did some additional research and discovered the President of the Stone Fizz Company of America in 1923 was ...

*J. W. Bishop*


----------



## epackage (Oct 19, 2013)

Seems the company may have gotten their start in Delaware in 1919....


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 19, 2013)

Based on ...

 1. Epackage's D.O.C. ad
 2. The 1972 J.L. Jones book

 ... it appears there might be some light green / ice blue / aqua colored Stone Fizz bottles. ???


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Regarding names associated with Stone Fizz ...
> 
> ...


 

 I have googled the bejabbers out of this so I have found most of what you have found, but I was able to clarify a few things via other sources that I frequent.

 Stone Fizz Co. of America (Murkin & Miller), 1107 Chestnut Street Chattanooga. I own the 1925 Beverage Blue Book. searched Murkin and Miller after typing in the exact listing, and came up with very little. 1107 Chestnut Street has very little on Google about its history as well. Which is why I was hoping someone had the Chattanooga City Directories.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> First of all, if this 'short link' doesn't work the first time, close it and then try again ... it should work the second time.
> 
> ...


 
 He was Jacob Walter Bishop, did a search on him, but found very little as well.

 The same book yielded Robert Cannon Jones represents the directorite of the Stone Fizz Company of America


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  bottleopop
> 
> I believe that it's called a 'frozen bottle' only because of that surface on it, not any color (mine has no color).
> 
> Lots of bottles have that frosty look as part of their design.  An obvious example is the Big Frosty bottles.


 
 That was my thought as well. The patent refers to the bottle looking frosted.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Here's another guy who had a ton of other "titles" who also worked for Stone Fizz, not sure if this is any help....


 
 Yeah he was a director on the board of Stone Fizz from what I can gather. Died in 1923.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> In 1922 Cunningham was producing Stone Fizz bottles....


 
 There is also a mention of a bottling company in Birmingham who just installed new machinery and can put out more Stone Fizz, but these ads tend to overwhelm that blurb, as they are far more numerous in that issue of American Bottler.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 19, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Seems the company may have gotten their start in Delaware in 1919....


 
 Not really, they actually incorporated in Delaware, because as like today there are no income taxes charged to corporations who incorporate, but aren't located in Delaware physically.

 The Stone Fizz Co. of America, Inc. with $750,000 capital to manufacture non-alchoholic drugs. incorporated in Deleware-The Chemical, Color & Oil Daily December 24, 1919

 Unfortunately no officers were mentioned in that incorporation announcement.


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 19, 2013)

I was able to snag another ad for the brand from my Google search.






 This is that logansport link that kept coming up but was on one of those newspaper archive pay sites.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 19, 2013)

Morb ~

 The name *John A. Murkin* keeps coming up related to Chattanooga, Tennessee in the 1920s and 1930s. I'm not sure if that's your guy but I doubt the name Murkin was all that common in Chattanooga in the 1920s-30s. Anyhoo, I came across this 1930 book he was involved with and thought you might be interested in it.

 Bob

 $10.00 ~ Lots of Ads

 http://www.theridgebooks.com/?page=shop/flypage&product_id=5738&keyword=a+john+murkin+pub&searchby=author&offset=0&fs=1


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  morbious_fod
> 
> He was Jacob Walter Bishop, did a search on him, but found very little as well.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 20, 2013)

P.S. ~

 Ancestry.com has various listings for Jacob Walter Bishop, including census and draft records and possibly a directory or two. But because I am not currently signed up with the site I was unable to view them. However, I have used it in the past and it only cost $20.00 for a 30 day temporary membership. 

 By the way, Jacob's father was William Bruce Bishop.

 Bob


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 20, 2013)

I really want more on the company rather than the man. I generally don't get into the personal lives of the owners of these companies unless they are within my local area, and only then because they may have connections to other companies in the area. Ancestry.com is taking it much farther afield than I want to get into it. With what info I have I may end up having to do a shared article with another brand that I have very little on, Ocean Breeze, which I have also googled the bejabbers out of, and actually found more than on Stone Fizz. I may end up putting it on the back burner for a while until I can find more info on the company itself.

 I've got so many article ideas that I wonder if I'll ever get to them all.


 Thanks for the help gentlemen, and if any one has access to Chattanooga City Directories from the late teens and twenties let me know. Or Bottler industry magazines of the time, I have access to some of them, but they are sketchy around this period.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 21, 2013)

Morb ~

 Here's something for a future reference ...

 Bob

*The Capital Times ~ Madison, Wisconsin ~ November 21, 1921*


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 21, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Morb ~
> 
> ...


 
 That's the other newspaper link that kept coming up. I never could find a way, aside from paying, to get it. Thanks Soda.


----------



## greenbay1108 (Jun 28, 2020)

I also have one that has patent applied for on the bottom, but on the front/back it has chatt 21 so I guess this was made right before the patent was approved ????


----------

